# what has masonry done in your life?



## mrm113 (Oct 30, 2015)

What has masonry done in your life?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 30, 2015)

It isn't what Masonry does in me, it is what I do in Masonry that matters.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 30, 2015)

Masonry has done some terrific things for me. I never would have met the academy-award winning actor Richard Dreyfuss. I observed him take the Craft degrees, and also the SR degrees.


----------



## mrm113 (Oct 30, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> Masonry has done some terrific things for me. I never would have met the academy-award winning actor Richard Dreyfuss. I observed him take the Craft degrees, and also the SR degrees.



Congrats brother,
I always love to hear stories from fellow brethren. If you dont mind me asking  where do you hail from?

Fraturnally yours, 
Sir knight Marvin E Williams Jr 32°


----------



## mrm113 (Oct 30, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It isn't what Masonry does in me, it is what I do in Masonry that matters.



Beautiful answer brother!!


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 31, 2015)

Made me stop having road rage! These days you never know who's in the car or what lodge their from! 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2015)

I enjoy the conversations and companionship of some truely great guys and love the lessons in morality.


----------



## mrm113 (Oct 31, 2015)

That is definitely food for thought for other brothers on the road as well. Excellent answer brother from mossy oak swamp!


----------



## mrm113 (Oct 31, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> I enjoy the conversations and companionship of some truely great guys and love the lessons in morality.



Likewise brother, the companionship amongst other on the level really shows throughout our craft throughout the centuries.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 1, 2015)

mrm113 said:


> Congrats brother,
> I always love to hear stories from fellow brethren. If you dont mind me asking  where do you hail from?
> 
> Fraturnally yours,
> Sir knight Marvin E Williams Jr 32°



I love to tell stories of my experiences with Masonry. I have attended lodges in several overseas locales, including Russia and Saudi Arabia.

I was born in Louisville KY. I moved to Bowling Green KY and attended college there, and took the degrees at Bowling Green Lodge#73 (Grand Lodge of KY, F&AM). 

I now reside in Alexandria VA (Metro WashDC)


----------



## Ressam (Nov 1, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I love to tell stories of my experiences with Masonry. I have attended lodges in several overseas locales, including Russia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I was born in Louisville KY. I moved to Bowling Green KY and attended college there, and took the degrees at Bowling Green Lodge#73 (Grand Lodge of KY, F&AM).
> 
> I now reside in Alexandria VA (Metro WashDC)


Mr.Charles,
do you know -- Mr.Andrey Bogdanov, Grand Master of Grand Lodge of Russia?
If I'm not mistaken, this is *Regular* Masonic Lodge.
Then, why he is bein' engaged with *politics*?
Can you explain this contradiction?
Or, I, misunderstand somethin'.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 1, 2015)

Harry Truman was a Grand Master and President, but when in lodge he was a Brother who did not discuss politics. There is no contradiction to a Mason being a politician.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 1, 2015)

@Ressam: I attended lodge once in 2006. I visited Phoenix Lodge #17, which meets in a Moscow hotel. I do not know the gentleman you reference.  

@JC: There are many political servants who are Masons, Starting with George Washington, there have been 14 (fourteen) Masonic presidents.


----------



## mrm113 (Nov 1, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I love to tell stories of my experiences with Masonry. I have attended lodges in several overseas locales, including Russia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I was born in Louisville KY. I moved to Bowling Green KY and attended college there, and took the degrees at Bowling Green Lodge#73 (Grand Lodge of KY, F&AM).
> 
> I now reside in Alexandria VA (Metro WashDC)



Brother your journey really makes me happy to hear that you have progressed through the degreed in a way of a "journey man". The contributions in knowledge and experience you are able to give to your mother lodge and other appendent bodies will be greatly beneficial to other brethren, knights, and companions

Fraturnally yours,
Sir knight Marvin E Williams Jr 32°


----------



## Ressam (Nov 1, 2015)

Brother JC said:


> Harry Truman was a Grand Master and President, but when in lodge he was a Brother who did not discuss politics. There is no contradiction to a Mason being a politician.


Thank you, Mr.Brother JC!
You are right. I just asked stupid thing. Excuse me!
P.S. One clarification. If possible.
When H.Truman or other masons in U.S. were "in politics(incumbent)", did "the public"(society) know that they were in Fraternity?


----------



## mrm113 (Nov 1, 2015)

When i go through my everyday life, i always see signs of masonic influence. Whether it be in our court rooms(the display and setup), how our modern and ancient churches are even composed, the way we pledge our flag( sign of fidelity),or even simple phrases that are spread throughout the english language( "he blackballed me" or "im squared up). I would say coincidence, if there was such thing (history has proven this century after century; time after time). How we walk, how we talk, even how we conduct our work lives is sheer proof that when we take our craft serious, it really has a positive effect on us and everyone around us. When we have gone through our degrees, read the works of our ancestors, and played a role in our lodges, there has been a subconscious lesson learned "knowing, but not knowing". Brothers keep up the excellent work and may your families be blessed along the journey.

Fraternally yours,
Sir knight Marvin E Williams Jr 32° sublime prince of the royal secret
William F Burk lodge #230
Bogota, NJ


----------



## mrm113 (Nov 1, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> I am not sure about my life but I have heard quite a number of new brethren say that their life changed after initiation.  The changes were not abrupt but over a number of years but they were clear about the trigger for the changes.
> 
> In my view the EA obligation, if properly taken, is a commitment to the GAOTU, and He/She does respond to commitment.



My brother,
Im very happy you have expressed yourself and i hope to hear more, but when you have taken your E.A. degree there was the obligation taken as well....to your lodge, self, and T.G.A.O.T.U..
The very word obligation is a form of commitment.

Fraternally yours,
Sir knight Marvin E Williams Jr 32 ° sublime prince of the royal secret
William F Burk lodge #230
Bogota, NJ


----------



## GKA (Nov 3, 2015)

It has completely changed my life


----------



## coachn (Nov 3, 2015)

mrm113 said:


> What has [free]masonry done in your life?


It has re-enforced for me how some good acting and some good scripts can influence men to the point of foregoing what they profess that they truly want in exchange for exposure to chronic feel good dogma, title jockeying and back patting.

That and introduced me to some truly neat Masonic concepts!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 16, 2015)

mrm113 said:


> What has masonry done in your life?


Introduced me to some great blokes and their families giving me outstanding friends.

Gives me a compass to test my thoughts and actions. That's been very important, but also using that tool to help others in distress 

Given me some huge challenges - saving our building(s) being the trickiest.


----------



## Mel Knight (Nov 16, 2015)

It has done everything and nothing for me. ⊙


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mel Knight said:


> ⊙


Oh Please!  Tell me how you made this symbol.


----------



## Mel Knight (Nov 16, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Oh Please!  Tell me how you made this symbol.



Phone app called (Unicode Map)


----------

